# New member



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi my name is Graham and has just joined I have been building models for years in fact when I built H.M.S Victory it only took me 3 years. I am at this moment building a Lancaster and only been on it 1.5 years. I have a couple of pictures so feel free to look at and please comment on them, I can take criticism.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess you are a long term modeler.3 years on one project ?Wow!WElcome to the forum.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

welcome,
enjoy your stay, post often. espically pictures, we all love pictures on here


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Grahamjohn said:


> Hi my name is Graham and has just joined I have been building models for years in fact when I built H.M.S Victory it only took me 3 years. I am at this moment building a Lancaster and only been on it 1.5 years. I have a couple of pictures so feel free to look at and please comment on them, I can take criticism.


Welcome to the loony boards!!!:tongue:
You say to go and take a look at your pics, so then where is theys?????


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

We need pictures!

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Grahamjohn said:


> Hi my name is Graham and has just joined I have been building models for years in fact when I built H.M.S Victory it only took me 3 years. I am at this moment building a Lancaster and only been on it 1.5 years.


Ah, and so you haff ze 'Brritish Sense of Humour', ja? Ze irony vith ze 'for years' joke, ja? Welcome to the board!


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry about that please have a look now as I have uploaded some


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

:thumbsup:Sorry about that there are some downloaded now.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice!


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum:wave:


----------

